# Laundry as a source of heat.......lol



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I am not kidding. My downstairs neighbor has the thermostat control for our whole building in his place. No problem really. Except that he leaves for work at 4 am and turns it down to 50 degrees. That's fine if nobody is home. However, I am a stay at home wife right now. I'm still here and I'm freezing! I have knock off of the eden pure heater that my landlord provided for each unit. Brand new. It's set at 75 and the temp in my house is about 62. I am fully dressed, but no shoes in the house and cannot find my other slipper. (durn dog) I am freezing my tail off. SOOOOO, I am drying a load of laundry and leaving the bathroom door open so that the heat and moisture will come out into the house. It's warming up in here, slowly. I'd have preferred to bake, but I am still trying to figure out my electric oven...............rofl. I'd have burned the bread by now.

I will eventually catch my neighbor and ask him not to turn it down quite so far. However, he is away on a hunting trip this weekend. As it was 18 degrees outside last night, you would have thought he would leave it up just a bit, if only for his dogs. It's going to be a long, cold weekend, but at least all the laundry will get done! All 2 loads of it............lol


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, how miserable! I would never have thought of doing the laundry for additional heat. My washer and dryer are on the far end of the house, and the heat would probably not make it to the living area easily. I at first was going to suggest baking, also, until I read your post further. And might still suggest it, as you are learning to use your electric oven. You may burn a few things, but at least you would be warmer until you can find that wayward slipper!

I hope the weather isn't suppose to turn off too cold for you over the weekend! Has there not been anyone living in your apartment for a while? Maybe your neighbor is not use to thinking about another tenant when he is gone? 

It isn't that cold here yet. I will be thinking of you this weekend!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to vent my dryer into the house, we have better insulation now though. I bought cheep hose and kept them over the vent to catch the lent, and changed them about once a month. 

I have also read that you can put a clay flower pot upside down over a eye of your stove and turn the heat up gragualy to about medium and the clay pot will help distrubute the heat.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Boil a large pot of water. Set timer to remind you to check on it often. 

Just thinking about how canning makes my home unbearably hot........


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what kind of heater you have but if it's movable, could you move it into the room you are usually in and put blankets over any hallways or doors to help trap it in? At least you could have one comfortable area. If it's not portable and you have some funds to spare you can get little space heaters for inexpensive and do that. I don't know your house set up....just a suggestion. I always figured if the power went out long enough here that's what I would do in my kitchen/living area and then just turn the oven on, baking or not.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We run our dryer hose into a 5 gal bucket in the winter.
The hose is pointed down towards a small amount of water in the bucket and wired into place. The water catches the lint and it does wonders for heating the laundry room.


----------

